# October 2012 Progress in Dazzle show car promotion



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there to you all.
In this thread I will try to show you some details, all done in Octomber. Due to heavy work load, not all progress is documented. 
I hope you will still enjoy,these few photos

A Class Correction detail:

Befores:























































Car was covered with overspray, after these two panels, being resprayed.



















Sanded down with 2000 and 3000 grit papers.

A few afters:
































































Enhancement detail on a track-day Mini

Only a few afters:




































































































Brakes, not bad at all:














































Paint was prepped with 106 FA, Cleaner Fluid Regular and topped with Blacklight.
LSP of Choice was Swissvax Shield.

Scirocco Enhancement Detail:

Finished:









































































Paintwork was cleansed with Meg's M80 and Cleaner Fluid Regular, topped with Wet Glaze.
LSP of choice was again Shield by Swissvax

Qasqai Enhancement detail:




































































































Οpel frontera protection detail:

This vehicle, belongs to a winner of a competition on a greek detailing forum.
Received Swissvax protection.


















































































Porche Panamera 4s Correction Detail

Before:


















































































After:


















































































Correction Detail on a M3

Before:



























































































After:




































































































Sunlight Shots.









































































LSP of choice was Mirage by Swissvax

Porche Turbo 997 Correction Detail

Only minor swirling was evident on the paint work, due to proper car by its owner






















































































































My favourite photos:






















































































































After correction on layer of Wetglaze sat on the refinished paint topped up with Crystal Rock

Finally a Bentley Flying Spur, crossed Dazzle doors for an Enhancement detail as far as paint is concerned, interior and engine detail.
Paint only had light swirling, engine bay needed a sprush up and interior was in need of our care.

Vehicle's condition uppon arrival

Exterior:























































Engine Bay









































































Interior:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Clays condition indicative of bonded Contaminants










After claying procedure, paintwork was cleansed and swirls removed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Medium on a Swissvax Polishing pad with the VRG, worked a few sets.

Black light was applied via DA on a finishing pad










Finally two layers of Swissvax Mystery wax were applied, 24 hour apart from each other









Opaque










A few 50/5 shots














































Some afters

















































































































































Some close ups














































And a few from the interior

















































































































































I would like to apologise for the lack of photos of the whole car, but time was pressing


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Some cracking cars Andreas and really nice work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Every single bit of that reeks of awesome!!

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking work on all cars there :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning jobs all of them, Andreas!!! :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work as always


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Given the rather difficult economic situation in our country it is a blessing that you are so busy. My interpretation is that you must be really good in what you do.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some fantastic work done:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work and some great cars there Andreas. 

Looks like October was a busy month for you. Can't wait for November summary


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job on all those cars Andreas:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice work on all these German cars 

Each car looks unique after your treatment!
Well done Andy!


----------

